

The Xinjiang Procedure - jacquesm
http://www.weeklystandard.com/articles/xinjiang-procedure_610145.html

======
myf
With no attempt to disapprove the medical~execution claim, there exists quite
a number of over generalization of the political and cultural background of
Uighurs and Xinjiang. The history told in the article was sort of misleading.
I grew up with some of them and there are more content to the current
situation. Please consult <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinjiang> and
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uyghur_people> for a fuller understanding. I am
no wiser than wikipedia.

------
Wazowski
I have never read anything more disgusting in my life.

